# what now?



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Well i just noticed last night that my 4 Striped Damsel fish is keeping my True Percula Clownfish Seperated and is acting like he wants to breed with the female, which is upsetting her alot, and is also upsetting the male, cause he cant go anywhere near her, the damsel keeps her near the end of the live rock and the male clown fish by the power head on the other end of the tank, i dont have any money infact im overdrawn as it is.. and i cant buy any friends for the damsel at the moment, they are in a 58 gallon tank, i dont know what to do , cause there isnt anyone around here to give the damsel too...the only thing to do would be to kill him, i hate to do that...


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you take him back to the store? 

As I understand, Damselfish are extremely territorial, and if you got a "friend", your Damsel would beat the crap out of it.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I didnt buy him at a store, least not around here i got him from Dr. Foster and Smith .com , i had others of a diffrent type, but my mom ahem..flushed them... cause they were really mean, i got them all at the same time... ( i know it was mean... so was letting it freeze to death in a bucket... )


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Well take it to a lfs and maybe they'll give you some store credit. Worst case, they'll just take it off your hands. Most of the time, damsels are mean little bastards. Find another home for it before it kills your clownfish.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Doesn't matter if you got it there or not. Most stores will take fish. Call around to places that have marine livestock and ask. 

Ugh. NEVER flush a fish down the toilet. I don't understand how someone can have such disregard for a living creature. If you have fish, you need to know how to humanely euthanize them. I know what's done is done and you don't like what your mother did, but just FYI, there are more humane ways to do it.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sue, what are the ways to humanly euthanize a fish? I would like to know this incase I ever have another fish health issue, and the fish is going to die, but just suffering until then.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Good idea.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

That article is great. You can also use 10-20 drops per gallon of clove oil, shaken to emulsify and using an airstone to keep it in solution. Anesthesia should occur in a few minutes, and death within 10 minutes.
Good idea to leave the fish in the solution for a couple of hours though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

You shouldnt euthanize a fish unless its for health reasons though. If its just because you have fish that aren't working in your tank, than that is a very poor excuse to euthanize a fish, IMO.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Dont release a pest! Freezing is best!

http://www.usc.edu/org/seagrant/caulerpa/index.html


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Freeze your plants! Good idea. 

Freezing fish? Not so much.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Its promoted by NOAA and USC and Unitversity of Central Florida, and by many reefers too.

One of the main reasons (although not THE main) is because its more "humane" since the fish/invert supposedly daze off into death without pain

Oh and Courtney its not a good idea to get him a bud (as mentioned) hell probably pick on the clown too. Damsels are hard to get rid of many times because people tend to like other fish. However most LFS' will take your fish off your hands, sometimes with reimbursment sometimes without.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

My opinion : trade him off to your LFS for credit. At least you're saving the fish without killing him.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

my LFS's dont do salt water.... and petco and places like that wont take them


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

check out your local aquarium society


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

we dont have one around here...


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you sure?

Marine Aquarium Society of Ohio - http://www.masohio.com/


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

yes positivly sure....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The news paper or something like it... Petco does do adoptions but usually YOU have to pay to give them your fish.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

well dont worry about it now, he is gone, dont ask... i HAD to do somthing he was killing my clown fish and tormenting Goober my 3 inch GSP...


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

or just put him in a differt tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

This thread is a year old. Please don't bring back old threads.  Always check the date.


----------

